# Control de un motor Brushless



## hg (Feb 15, 2007)

Buenos días,
Estoy  estudiando el control electrónico de un motor Brushless DC sin sensores. He echado ya un vistazo al foro y he encontrado información interesante, pero la mayoria de aplicaciones son de baja potencia y mi sistema es de unos 28kW. Estoy empezando y toda información será bien recibida. Conforme mis dudas sean más concretas pasaré por aquí. Ahora estoy en periodo de recabar información. Por ahora tengo claro que será un sistema sin sensores contralado por un microcontrolador, que será el dsPIC30F2010.

Gracias por su atención.
Un saludo


----------



## heli (Feb 16, 2007)

Para motores tan grandes no creo que sea muy adecuada la técnica "back emf" que es lo que usan los motores chiquititos sin sensores, como los de los discos duros. Las tensiones "back emf" que indican al controlador cuando conmutar las bobinas son muy pequeñas, y para potencias tan altas el ruido eléctrico del entorno del motor será mucho mayor que estas corrientes, haciendo imposible una detección precisa del punto de conmutación de las bobinas. Además tienes que ser capaz de desconectar totalmente las bobinas de la tensión de alimentación para poder hacer la medida, los conmutadores para esa potencia tienen bastantes fugas. Si encuentras una solución a estos dos problemas podría funcionar...
En cualquier caso este diseño sería muy parecido a lo que necesitas, pero de mucha menos potencia, no se si podría escalarse:
http://home.versanet.de/~b-konze/blmc_bko/history_en.htm
Además en: http://www.rcgroups.com hay mucha información acerca de control de brushless, pero pequeños, para aeromodelos.


----------



## Nestor Cortez (Feb 16, 2007)

Buenos días hg:

En estos día empecé tbien a buscar información sobre el control de motores de corriente continua, en especial los motorcitos de los disipadores de los micro de las PC. Tengo entendido que son del tipo de Brushless. Aún no encontré información al respecto. He probado algunos circuitos PWM y con el 555 y no logro obtener la velocidad míníma de giro que pretendo (es muy baja de tal modo que se vean las paletitas del ventilador) Te agradecería alguna información sobre alguna tecnica para ello.


----------



## ncoliv (Feb 16, 2007)

Buenos días heli. tbien ando en el tema de bajar la velocidad de los coolers al pto de que se vean el giro de las helices. Se puede conseguir este modo de funcionamineto. ¿ Cual sería el circuito adecuado, tenés teoría o alguna información para brindar. Desde ya muchas gracias.
Probé con un PWM que aparece en la red pero este se detiene y hace ruido.


----------



## heli (Feb 16, 2007)

Acerca de variar la velocidad de los ventiladores brushless variando la tensión ya contesté en otro hilo: no se puede. Los ventiladores brushless llevan circuitos electrónicos internos que dejan de funcionar por debajo de un determinado voltaje, el margen de variación de velocidad es bastante pequeño. 
Es posible desmontar el motor y sustituir esos circuitos por otros preparados para trabajar a velocidad variable. Es más sencillo comprar un ventilador nuevo preparado para velocidad variable, pero no más barato.


----------



## hg (Feb 27, 2007)

Nestor puede que esta aplicación de un dsPIC te sirva de ayuda:

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1824&appnote=en023378


Gracias por vuestros comentarios, seguiré buscando información.

Un saludo


----------



## hg (Feb 27, 2007)

En mi búsqueda he llegado a la conclusión de que hay dos tipos de control sin sensores:

- usando la técnica "back efm"

- usando parámetros del motor, terminales de tensión y corriente. Para esta técnica se necesita un DSP y su coste es elevado.

¿me recomendaríais un sistema  basado en DSP para mi control?

Un saludo


----------



## Rogerbcn (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola !! Soy un estudiante que estoy interesado en realizar mi proyecto de final de carrera sobre un control de un DC Brushless. Buscando con el google he llegado hasta vosotros y me registrado . 
Estoy estudiando electónica como no jejeje, pues he visto  el enlace de :

http://home.versanet.de/~b-konze/blmc_bko/history_en.htm

Y me a gustado como idea , alguien me puede ayudar e informaciónrmar?? me gustaria poder implementar el control para un motor un poco mas grande que los de rc sobre unos 20kW o 15..

Gracias espero atenatmente vuestras respuestas!!!!!


----------



## heli (Mar 17, 2007)

Como decía antes controlar un motor grande por "back emf" es complicado. Generalmente se usa una de las tres bobinas para medir la tensión que genera y determinar la posición del rotor (la back emf) mientras se alimenta por las otras dos. Esto exige usar solo 2 bobinas en cada momento para mover el motor, en vez de las 3 con tensiones a 120 grados. Esto producirá una pérdida de par aimportante y un aumento de las vibraciones. Se podría solucionar sobredimensionando el motor, pero entonces no sería aplicable a cualquier motor, sino que usando este control perderíamos parte del par original del motor.
Además las inductancias y picos inversos de los motores grandes producen mucho ruido eléctrico y entorpecerían la lectura de esas débiles tensiones.
Supongo que lo mejor para ver si es factible o no sería montar un banco de pruebas con un motor gordo y un inversor a IGBT o MOFET y probar a alimentar dos bobinas mediante un micro y medir los parámetros eléctricos, a ver si se puede detectar la posición del rotor o hay demasiado ruido.
Creo que comercialmente no existe ningún driver que use esta técnica, todos usan encoder óptico o resolver. Seguro que tiene muchos problemas técnicos para motores grandes.
Para un proyecto de fin de carrera se puede enfocar por "por que NO se puede hacer" y hacer un estudio completo de las diferencias entre esta técnica aplicada a un motor pequeño y uno grande.


----------



## Rogerbcn (Mar 19, 2007)

Gracias por tu contestacion, y usando un encoder como tu dices es muy complicado??? Estaria interesado a implementar un control de un motor de esas caracteristicas mes igual el sistema usado con encoder, decoder, etc.....


----------



## hg (Abr 2, 2007)

Buenas tardes,

Estoy buscando un motor brushless comercial de una potencia de 28KW y 3000 rpm. Mirando las hojas de características alguno son _ZERO COGGING_ y la verdad no se que quieren decir con ello. Podrían ayudarme, gracias. Y también tengo otra duda, saben si existen motores comerciales de esa potencia que utilicen un control sin sensores. 

Gracias por todo

Un saludo y que pasen unas buenas vacaciones.


----------



## Rogerbcn (Abr 3, 2007)

Hola Buenas tardes,
Estoy investigando implementaciones de motores BLDC, creo que para motores grandes es necesario implementar un sensor de posición, tal como dice anteriormetne heli. Tambien esxiten varias implementaciones, trnasductores en las fases, transductor en el bus de continua etc...

Si te sirve de ayuda busca en http://scholar.google.es/ encontraras información sobre las posibles implementaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Jannibal (Oct 24, 2007)

EL tema ya esta un pco viejo pero puede que a alguien le sirva. Una buena solucion es diseñar un estimador de flujo enlazado, algo asi como un observador. Se puede hacer con redes neuronales por ejemplo. Esta tecnica la he visto funcionando para sensorless con bueno resultados a velocidades altas la otra posibilidad es con Control predictivo pero enfocado solo al flujo que es donde sacaras la velocidad indirectamente. espero que sea de ayuda saludos


----------



## Mauricio2346 (Ago 14, 2009)

saludos.

 para la materia de control análogo e instrumentacion, implementamos un pequeño variador trifasico (con IRF5940 y IRFZ44).  el software proviene de una nota de aplicacion de microchip.

tenemos un motor turnigy de 3700Kv y 11.1 voltios, y como no queremos dañar nuestra inversion (de hecho, un compañero del equipo lo compró) estamos haciendo pruebas con motores de cds rebobinados.

la resistencia de fase es de 0.35 ohms, la inductancia no tuve oportunidad de leerla.  conectando el motor, funciona de maravilla leyendo bemf en una fase, pero luego de 10 o 12 segundos el esmalte del bobinado empieza a quemarse, y los mosfets se calientan lento pero constante.

hablando con mi profesor de circuitos electronicos, llegamos a la conclusión que la inductancia del motor era tan baja que la forma de onda de la corriente no era distinta de la de voltaje (no se aprecian efectos inductivos).  me sugirió que pusiera bobinas en las entradas, que elevara las rpm's del motor o que cambiara los imanes.

en este momento tiene los mismos imanes de aro cerámico originales, pero me gustaría cambiarlos por unos de neodimio.

es posible que la inductancia del motor se eleve significativamente con el cambio de imanes?
he leido en foros de aeromodelistas, que cuando el motor esta muy caliente (sobre 80°C), los imanes se fatigan y la corriente se dispara, haciendo que el motor se pare y comience a quemarse.


es significativo el cambio de inductancia con el cambio de imanes?

afecta mucho si leo la bemf de una sola fase, que cuando se leen las tres fases?

muchas gracias!


----------



## alexruiz27 (Abr 19, 2010)

hay la forma de hacerlo con un CI 33033dw  hay mas informacion con planos de circuitos de prueba, el resto depende de tu destreza con la potencia


----------

